# Coyote Hunting 101



## Kuspo (Jan 6, 2010)

He peeps new to the forum and thought I would drop in and ask a couple of questions since I want to get into some coyote hunting if you don't mind. So I think i'm convinced on the caliber of rifle i'm going to buy and that's the .22-250 in a Savage Model 11 GCNS. I'm wanting to get a nice solid gun that will hit something 250 yards out and anyone has any has a better suggestion on a different model to get or different brand please feel free to jump in. I guess my major question is what scope should I get on this rifle and I was hoping I could get a badda$$ scope for around 300 dollars but if I need to spend a little more then I will. Any other suggestions on starting out coyote hunting that would be great and I will be hunting out of Kansas.

-ryan


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi.You could get a Burris Fullfield 3 by 9 for $300 by looking around.Very nice scopes for the $$.
Good hunting.
http://www.opticsplanet.net/burris-rifle-scopes.html


----------



## dunser (Dec 21, 2009)

Put a Leupold on it and you WONT be disappointed. You can get a VX1 for around that.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

sounds like all good choices to me. I have a 3-9x40 Nikon I really like, it was a little less than that. The 22-250 is a little pricey to shoot, but a very good gun. If you shoot alot in warm weather let it cool down, you can ruin the barrel on them.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

When I got back into hunting I had to buy all new stuff (ex sold everything). I went to Gander and got a Browning BAR Safari 300 Win with a Nikon Buckmaster 4.5 X14 X 40. They had a Browning A-Bolt 22-250 on clearance for about $700. I wanted to get a Nikon 8 X 32 X 50 scope but being well over $2000 in the hole I decided to get a Bushnell 6 X 24 X 40 until I could afford the better scope. I've had that scope on the rifle for 3 years now and wouldn't think about changing the scope. Yes there is a difference but not a lot and at a quarter of the price I'll stick with it.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nikon-Monarch-4-16x ... 5d2790798d

Nikon Monarch 4-16x42 Mil Dot.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

nikon will never get another dollar from me.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

bearhunter said:


> nikon will never get another dollar from me.


X2


----------



## CZDogman (Dec 18, 2009)

Longshot said:


> bearhunter said:
> 
> 
> > nikon will never get another dollar from me.
> ...


x3


----------



## Kuspo (Jan 6, 2010)

if i got a Leupold or a Nikon what size should I be looking at?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

brushy country with limited sight range i would say a 3-9 is good. in open terrain i like a 4-16 on a mid range gun like that. the biggest i had was an 8-32 power. too much. when dogs race into 20 yards 8x is tough to use and mirage gets to be trouble above 20x or so. if you wear glasses, that has the effect of reducing magnification too. keep that in mind if you are near sighted.


----------

